# Trapping a raccoon



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Anybody have a good bait to catch a raccoon , I already have a livetrap. Somebody has to have a surefire way. Thanks for any advice in advance.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Red Man Chewing tobacco. My DH swears by it. I've also heard of using peanut butter.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have used peanut butter to catch rodents in the past


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The cheapest can of cat food you can buy or sardines ... best of luck.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Peanut butter it is, the trap is set. I allready had peanut butter on hand. If I dont see results in a few days Ill try and catch my cat.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Peanut butter it is, the trap is set. I allready had peanut butter on hand. If I dont see results in a few days Ill try and catch my cat.


Yes, that is the only problem that comes with using the cat food or sardines ... Is there a way to keep the cat up over night?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I run into this same problem myself. We have 5 cats plus another couple neighbors we feed. All outdoors. Any live trap we put out, nets a cat.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

The cat showed up about a month ago, it looks like it adopted us. It lets us feed her. The kids can pet her but is still not sure of me yet.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I know this sounds nuts but tell the cat what you need to have happen. You'd be surprised how often you can get them to be a cooperative team member. I know it sounds nuts but it works for me all the time.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Anybody have a good bait to catch a raccoon , I already have a livetrap. Somebody has to have a surefire way. Thanks for any advice in advance.


Lets try this then ...

Lock the chickens in the coop and put the trap in the run. (Sorry, I can't remember if you free range or have a run. )

Just a thought ...


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Anybody have a good bait to catch a raccoon , I already have a livetrap. Somebody has to have a surefire way. Thanks for any advice in advance.


Marshmellows. Really and truely.

***** have a sweet tooth and marshmellows will not attract any thing else (like catfood and sardines will).


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

The bad news is I have caught nothing. 
The good new is I have not lost any more chickens.
Time is step up to marshmellows. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I can't wait to hear what happens. Better than a mystery novel. Lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

So any luck yet?

ETA : lol sorry I didnt see you already posted lol


----------



## seiuchin (Jul 31, 2012)

What will you do with the raccoons once you trap them? I read that back in the old days they used to feed chickens cooked raccoon!


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

seiuchin said:


> What will you do with the raccoons once you trap them? I read that back in the old days they used to feed chickens cooked raccoon!


Sometimes it is good to 'turn the tables'


----------



## waterwelldude (Jun 27, 2012)

I use vienna sausages, there cheap and work pretty good.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know If I will eat it or not, have to suprise the wife with that one.That may not go over well. I still have not trapped a raccoon yet, but I have caught a chicken. They like marshmellows too.


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Whatever you do, don't do what my husband did years ago to me. He said he wanted a "daniel boone" hat..... Okay at that time we weren't having **** attacks as they are now. So driving back from a friends house he saw a **** on the side of the road. He asked if I would make him a cap of it.... I said sure - never guessing what he would do next!!!!!!! and then he pulled over picked up the deceased **** by his tail. Even with him holding the **** outside of the road and me holding my head out the window on the passenger side of the car on that 1/2 mile ride home. the smell was awful................ The cap never got made! The **** was buried without honors. 
Now please understand that i am a college educated person, who used to have an administrative job and am adventurous on many things. I have eaten snake - actually very good, but I think a **** would be a challenge to eat. Although many folks in the south used to eat sweet taters and ****............Is this a true story.....hahaha yes....


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

TheGarryFarm said:


> Although many folks in the south used to eat sweet taters and ****............Is this a true story.....hahaha yes....


It is very true ...  (and not bad eatens )


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

When raccoons were killing my chickens I just used the leftover carcass for bait. When they ran out I used chicken necks from the store. I used leg hold traps set in a circle around the bait. I set the traps right in the run with a temporary fence keeping the chickens away from the traps. Be sure your traps are well anchored or the **** will run off with them. In my area it is illegal to relocate a wild animal, so I just shot them.


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

Have YOU eaten any? I know that some folks use the "fat" for waterproofing shoes, etc. Please tell me what it tastes like roughly??? and if you've used it for tanning, etc.
"


----------



## seiuchin (Jul 31, 2012)

Raccoon is good eats, only not a garbage racoon.Raccoon on a healthy natural diet are quite tasty.


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Peanut butter I think is best


----------



## seiuchin (Jul 31, 2012)

TheGarryFarm said:


> Have YOU eaten any? I know that some folks use the "fat" for waterproofing shoes, etc. Please tell me what it tastes like roughly??? and if you've used it for tanning, etc.
> "


 We ate raccoon years ago, and made a fricasie. and it was alot like chicken. We used tomatoes and onions from our garden. Those were the days when we were really living off the land!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

seiuchin said:


> Raccoon is good eats, only not a garbage racoon.Raccoon on a healthy natural diet are quite tasty.


I agree on the natural diet ...


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

No raccoon yet , but I am starting to get hungry


----------



## seiuchin (Jul 31, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> No raccoon yet , but I am starting to get hungry[/QUOTE Good luck ! I also hope your chickens are safe. I got mine pretty well locked up at night, but I actually have a neighbor who feeds raccoons, so she brings them in the neighborhood! She feels that if she feeds them, then they will leave her animals and gardens alone.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

TopTop can you describe your trap more. I have tried the typical trap but it's not working, the raccoons are trying everything you can think of to get into the coop at night.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

I used leg hold traps, borrowed from a friend. Five traps in a circle covered with used straw bedding from the coop with a chicken carcass in the center. The ***** were going into the run & killing chickens. I saw where they were getting in & placed the traps there, then fenced them off so the chickens could not get to the traps. The traps were chained to the fence, if not secured the **** will leave taking the trap with him. When the **** goes to the bait he will trip all the traps and usually get caught in two or three traps. Then the noise of him clanging around & the chickens squawking would wake me and I would shoot the **** with a 22. I never reset my traps until the next day and sometimes another **** would eat the bait next to the dead ****. This was pretty effective. I would get a raccoon every night until the attacks stopped. In my area it is ok to kill a **** or fox that is killing your chickens but illegal to transport a live **** or fox, so I didn't bother with live traps. If they have not yet got inside your coop I would set the traps right outside in a dark area. Maybe put a fence around them to keep out your own or a neighbors dog. Or use the Hav-a-heart traps and you can release unharmed anything you didn't want killed. Also with leg hold traps you have to be quick to shoot them or they will chew off their own leg to escape. If you don't want to be bothered in the middle of the night the live trap may be better for you.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I will take pictures this afternoon but last night I caught the raccoon and he bent the trap walls enough to squeeze out, talking some fairly thick wall bars.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Good fence is the best defense. ***** won't stay if they don't get fed. But if there is a way for them to get to your birds, they will kill every one. Canines too...only not all at once. Canines come back every day at about the same time until the flock is gone. Raptors need to be pretty big to carry a chicken off. As long as birds have cover, they are safe...even when very small. Mink kill every bird within minutes. So be sure that your fencing is secure...especially the floor...one inch chicken wire, or better yet hardware cloth. If a predator is seen, lock up your chickens for a week. It'll save their lives if nothing can get in with them.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought this trap new, put it out the next day and the raccoon peeled it like an orange.


----------



## Toni (Jun 27, 2012)

My neighbor caught 20 raccoons in 2 months using dry cat food....one weighed 30 #s


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

That is one strong critter.....


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Never let one of those get your finger bad stuff man


----------



## AnnDenee (Oct 8, 2012)

cat food -- they love it


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I never saw a wild raccoon. They are good looking but I understand that they are harmful


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Dry or wet cat food?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yrs..........


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I have trapped hundreds, they are mean, very smart, and use their hands much like we do, they can manipulate latches on gates, super strong & pound for pound they are just as tough as a grizzly bear ! Can you Imagine that, a 1000 lb raccoon !! I'd like to see the 2 go toe to toe.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Keith said:


> Dry or wet cat food?


Keith, use a can of cat food, just pull the tab up and "crack" the seal, just enough to let the smell out, you can catch several with one can, until one pops the top off, sometimes 2-3 days sometimes not. Also hang the can in the back of the trap, I like to take duct tape and wrap the can around the sides use a 10-12 inch piece of stiff wire and fasten it to the top of the trap, letting the can hang down, some are so smart they walk in pick up the can with their teeth and walk out without tripping it ! Like I said super smart !! If you have 1 you have several.. Good luck happy trapping !


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Anybody have a good bait to catch a raccoon , I already have a livetrap. Somebody has to have a surefire way. Thanks for any advice in advance.


I caught seven of them in a live trap. You have to take them on a long ride. Wild animals have a built in GPS.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Josephkirk said:


> I caught seven of them in a live trap. You have to take them on a long ride. Wild animals have a built in GPS.


Depending on where you live, it can be illegal to transport high risk rabies animals and release, it's best to call a professional or dispatch the animal yourself and incinerate the carcass. So check with your state or county health department. Don't want anyone getting in trouble.


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Anybody have a good bait to catch a raccoon , I already have a livetrap. Somebody has to have a surefire way. Thanks for any advice in advance.


I caught mine by putting cracked corn mixed with whole corn.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Bam! Got him with some left over chicken bones.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Good deal !! Looks like a boar ****.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Score!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

He killed a total of 6 keets and 2 full size guineas.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Dang ! Hate to hear of so many lost birds... They are smart and repeat offenders. Hope you can get the varmint situation under control. More than likely there's more than one, so i would keep the trap set for a whIle just in case.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad you got'em, hate to see you lose so many birds. I have yet to catch any raccoons, but I have lost one recently to a hawk.


----------



## Josephkirk (Oct 8, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Yes, that is the only problem that comes with using the cat food or sardines ... Is there a way to keep the cat up over night?


I caught the neighbor cat one night and it was not very happy. When I let out it covered 600 feet in about four leaps.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

A word for any on lookers to a **** problem I am a **** hunter with dogs and have to trap to catch **** to train pups... Leg traps are fairly nice for getting rid of the **** but I have seen many times they go as far as chewing there leg off to get out. I've caught deer in them and even a few house dogs... And to many house cats to mention.... Ok now with a box trap. Live trap or have a heart trap all the same iv used the cheapest of cheap... And you have to use something to make the holes almost solid in the back by the bait. Or like I did I made a box out of chicken wire and put it behind the trigger. Works great. They are smart and if they can reach it the won't go in trap... Marshmellows are the best you will catch come possoms but that's ok they need gone to. Set the trap then trip it try this 2 times to make sure its working every time take to marshmellows in the box holder you made. And ripe one up and sprinkle it from out side the trap to inside were the bait is.... **** every time, if that is your problem. Don't let your pants get close while carrying trap bad news lol...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Well that was a disturbing description for a veterinarian to hear. Not your fault as I know life can be brutal. I just try not to think about it too much.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry but that is why I'm letting people know learn from my mastakes....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I hear that and respect that and you as well. . It's all good.


----------



## denese (Oct 15, 2012)

hi all -- i usually use can catfood to trap ***** and opposum.. but the raccon are really smart they catch on fast ,that your trying to trap them so you might want to camofloge the cage/trap in some way or another.


----------

